# a furry club in the UK?



## JakePuppyDog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey
I have just opening a fun new kinky club in Preston and i would like to put on a furry event. I'm an alpha pup myself that lives with my owner any my own pup. We have a few furry friends who are gonna help us set the thing up but i would really appreciate your feed back on it. 

Would you like to have a club night?
How often would you like it? once a month, 2 months etc
Would you like to have a social meet up with dinner and a chat followed by a club night later in the evening?

would love to hear what you guys think. http://www.vault-uk.com is the address for my club

thanks
Jake


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 28, 2009)

There are already several meets spread over the uk including LondonFurs, SouthFurs, MidFurs, NorthFurs, ScotFurs, Welshfurs etc. These are set in designated cities or towns. Not sure how people would feel about meeting in a kink-club or whether you will get much of a response here to be honest.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah try ukfur forums for this kind of stuff.


----------

